# The Guitar Duel From



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a looky see here

steve vai played all the guitars....abley accompanied by the great ry cooder on slide guitar


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Vai is a genius, anyone know what he's doing these days ?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Vai is a genius, anyone know what he's doing these days ?


have a look here

he's last few albums have been pretty cool


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

one of the better 9 minutes that i've spent for a while,,,,,,,

if you guys are into him,,, what would be a good first album ?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

furkin said:


> one of the better 9 minutes that i've spent for a while,,,,,,,
> 
> if you guys are into him,,, what would be a good first album ?


passion and warfare is a good start...avoid the album he did with whitesnake.....its ****


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Work your way through some of his stuff on pooh tube

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...mp;search_type=


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> have a looky see here
> 
> steve vai played all the guitars....abley accompanied by the great ry cooder on slide guitar


... don't know about 'ably accompanied by' 'blown away by' more like - vai is quick & flashy but wouldn't get in my top ten guitar players - give me rory gallagher or alex lifeson first any day ... paul :rockon:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > have a looky see here
> ...


 :lol: its a generation thing paul :lol: although RG is a bit of a genius


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > have a looky see here
> ...


I :wub: Rush, the wall of sound those 3 guys produced was amazing.

Definately in the top 5 gigs I've ever seen, and I've seen far more than I can hope to remember. One of the great benefits of being dragged up in West London was that Hammy Odeon and Wembley were but a short tube ride away.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Yeah, but the young 'un is pretty good as well. Is the film this is taken from called crossroads?
> 
> I'm going to see Deep Purple next month :tongue2:
> 
> PS. 'Nother brilliant duel


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good looking chap aint he :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My brothers favourite film.

We've argued many times, generally taking the form of me taking the piss that the great blues guitarist has to resort to using Paganini to beat the devil

Aparently it's deliberate in that Paganini is alleged to have sold his soul to Lucifer to attain his greatness but to me it basically says clasical guitarists are better than rock and blues.

Anyone watching the history of the guitar on BBC1 (1st show was Sunday night) very interesting stuff and Bert Weedon was on it :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> My brothers favourite film.
> 
> We've argued many times, generally taking the form of me taking the piss that the great blues guitarist has to resort to using Paganini to beat the devil
> 
> ...


paganini was the hendrix of his day......ask chally2 or mach.....its there sort of era.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look at this guy.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have another look at yngwie

he wears a gold rollie as well :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

had a go on a malmsteen signature once, weird scalloped neck, a bloody bitch to play Mind you I can just about manage twinkle twinkle little star h34r: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> had a go on a malmsteen signature once, weird scalloped neck, a bloody bitch to play Mind you I can just about manage twinkle twinkle little star h34r: :lol:


i first had a go at doing one myself :lol: on an old marlin sidewinder...... h34r:

had a go as well of one of those.....did **** all 4 my playing :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Chris it is called crossroads

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090888/


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Yes Chris it is called crossroads
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090888/


from 1986 and i've never seen it before!

I'll have to sort that out. Great clip Shawn.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sort of a mississippi delta blues guitarist version of this h34r:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6dTelwkDdBc&...feature=related


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Ok all you clever clog guitar heroes in your own mind ..... will one of you please tell me whether the film the Steve Vai toob thingie was from is called Crossroads, PLEASE? Bittorrent is ready and chumping to go .....
> 
> BTW. I used to have a classical guitar, a 12-string and a white Strat.
> 
> Sold my last guitar about 18 years ago.


chris.....pm me your email addy mate....and i'll send you an mp3 of it mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

potz said:


> Now here'sa nother true guitar hero .....
> 
> If he ever deigns to come to Europe - I'll be there. I'll wear a loincloth, be very stoned and play air guitar like a bloody B17 propellor.


I haven't looked at the link yet, but the mere mention of a loincloth can mean only 1 man ............... the motorcity madman.

Madman, being an understatement, he's as bonkers as you can get without being forced to wear a white jacket that ties up at the back.

Edit

Just had a look, thank god I was right.


----------

